# Trane air handler leaking a ton of water



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Post some pics of the problem.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

In A/C mode the air handler is removing humidity from the air and it needs a place to go. Your condensate drain pan, P-trap, drain line or pump could be clogged or inoperative.

It's likely to be something fairly simple.


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

I can get some pics tomorrow but there isn't much to see except the water dripping out of that wire hole. I will def. post some though because it may mean alot more to someone else...


hennyh.....what would be my best next step to determine if it one of the things you said??

Thank you both.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

organick said:


> hennyh.....what would be my best next step to determine if it one of the things you said??
> 
> Thank you both.


I'd inspect the PVC condensate pipe from the air handler to the drain. It might have an inspection plug near the P-trap or maybe you can remove the fitting to the AH. 

If the run is clear then you may have a cracked air handler condensate pan.

You might also hook up a wet/dry shop vac to the end of the drain line and try and suck it out. It's common the the P-trap to get clogged with mold or other crap.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

shut the unit off pop the air handler panel(s) and reach into the condensate pan to feel all the muck your over flowing the pan and the insulation under the fan is soaked??.the water in that pan should free flow out thru the trap ..before cutting the PVC tap the line all around the trap with the cond.pan full might loosen the blockage and flow out


----------

